# Can alcoholism dull a man's sex drive?



## Chloesmum (Dec 27, 2013)

Good evening! I'm new here and have a question. My husband is an alcoholic (I didn't figure this out until about 2 years ago) and we haven't had sex in 10 years. I have always had a healthy sex drive and since hitting my "peak" in May the lack of sex is driving me up the wall. He has no interest whatsoever and doesn't even attempt to try. I don't think he's having an affair but to be honest I can't be 100% sure. I know I'm definitely not. We both began AA and Al-Anon a couple of weeks ago with my heart in my throat praying that he will stop drinking as our family is facing serious consequences of his drinking. The biggest issue at the moment is his drinking, but I do wonder about the effect it has on his sex drive. Any comments very much appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, very much so. It can also make his willy veer off to one side after years of alcohol abuse. 

The following things are devastating to man's sex drive:

Smoking more than a few cigs a day
Smoking pot (long term effect too - avoid!)
Internet Porn (loses interest, overuse of chemicals in brain)
Sedentary job
Depression
Cold water, being out a lot in very cold weather
A nagging wife (just kidding!!)

Basically anything which reduces healthy circulation and alters brain chemicals.

Best cures:

Light to medium cardio several times a week (no more to begin with, else the opposite effect)
More vegetables and good beef/chicken in the diet
A healthy ego - positive atmospheres/frame of mind
Getting up and moving about at work, making sure not to eat lunch at one's desk 
Walking to the shop instead of driving everywhere
massage

Anything that increases circulation, testosterone (hence not overdoing the exercise) and happy chemicals.

Any help?


----------

